# last touch back in stock?



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

Whens it back in?? im running low  :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I wish i knew got about 30ish on order... 

Had a delivery in today but there was none on it. The delivery turned up at about 4.45 so by the time it was unpacked and we realised there was none, Megs had gone home for the weekend 

I will hopefully find out on Monday...

Johnny


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

OK mate, cheers 4 the update


----------

